# Question for parents



## full90 (Feb 20, 2017)

On the sidelines of our game this weekend the topic turned to plans for next season. A few parents hinted or outright said that they are seriously considering (or have decided) to step away from Academy. Reasons ranged from 4 days a week practice is too time consuming for family/kid, to maybe wondering if there's a better way to develop, to kid not liking not a ton of games, etc etc...

Does anyone want to weigh in on their thoughts/plans? 
Has anyone stepped away for a season and then come back? Any insights? Is there positive soccer life/development/high levels of play outside of the DA? 
Are you "all in" on DA?


----------



## Wez (Feb 20, 2017)

4 days a week is a lot, how old?


----------



## younothat (Feb 20, 2017)

Normal happens every year.    DA takes a lot of resources:  time and commitment from both the player(s) and parents $ also.  10 Month program with min 30 games + showcases or playoffs.

Really depends on the player(s) and the situation(s)  for regular starters that get the majority of time or those that standout for their age, DA can be a good fit.  Even for the others some think it worth it for the training alone.  My Personal advice is for non-starters who don't love the coaching or training consider other options.

I've seen and know several players who played academy one season, took a break, and came back later on.  However, its more common to see players who play only one season and not come back to DA.

Yes there is plenty of life outside of DA,  good coaching, training, teams playing to be found elsewhere.

I always recommend my kids take a year by year  look and decided for themselves if they want to continue or change course.  I always want them to make their own choices and commitments and just will give advice when asked or not.

All academy teams are advised to train 4 days a week or min 6 hours on 3 days (3 x 2) but some do cardio or other training on the 4th day or not at all for the youngest AG.


----------



## GKDad65 (Feb 21, 2017)

Practices and commitment were great, coaching was good, too.  However, play time was minimal and for a GK that results in the loss of "game sense."
DA games were not any better than equivalent/top Flight I, or Premier, games.  Aside from a couple of strong DA clubs it just wasn't all that impressive.
Also. couldn't play High School.

Left the DA played HS as a starter, joined a flight I team at a year "up" as a starter and had a 10-0 season.
DA doesn't impress me, just another league.

IMHO


----------



## galaxydad (Feb 22, 2017)

Most of the DA league is really another league with high cost (minus a couple clubs) lots of training and much less game time.

Its good for some and not so good for others.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2017)

When DA was announced by USSF 10 or so years ago, it claimed to be a nursery to develop the next generation of National Team and professional players.  However, they didn't plant an orchard - they harvested the already-ripe fruit.

No one asked for my advice, but if they had --

Recognize that long-term player development is a pyramid, wide at the bottom, narrow at the top.

Start with 10-year-olds who can meet a simple skills test - ball control, fitness, game tactics, etc.

Allow tryouts for older players who were missed in the inital trials and who have developed outside the system

Fund it so that it is free to the players or at least no more costly than a mid-level club.  How much money could USSF raise by a small "tax" on every player registration ($2?) and tournament approval ($100?)?  Get sponsors for shoes, uniforms and field equipment.

Structure an age-appropriate training program.  10-year-olds don't need 4 days a week, but should be encouraged to pursue additional training on their own, perhaps with neighborhood clubs, Sunday League teams, indoor/futsal teams, or in small-group private lessons set up and subsidized by the Academy.

Don't make enemies with existing programs like ODP, high school, and colleges.  Learn what they are doing right and let them continue doing it.


----------



## 3leches (Feb 22, 2017)

That has been the conversation among parents we know as well.  If you kid plays and enjoys multiple sports then DA system is not for your child. It is a huge commitment for a child and parent, extremely competitive environment for the kids and parents.
There are parents who are currently restless and complain about the schedule. It is a lot of training and games, very little tournaments, in addition, your child should be taking privates outside of practice if you want he/she to be competitive. 
It is a lot to think about ; school, practice, privates, games wash rinse repeat.


----------

